# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ >  LCD Viewsonic 17" VA702b Αναβοσβήνει

## zac3146

Καλησπερα σας,αυτο ειναι το πρωτο μου ποστ κ χαιρομαι πραγματικα που εγινα μελος  σε αυτο το ομορφο φορουμ!

απο μικρος μου αρεσε να ασχολουμαι με οτι εχει σχεση με ''ηλεκτρονικο'' μπερδεμα!  :Biggrin: 
αλλα δυστηχως δεν εχω τις γνωσεις,παρα μονο την ορεξη!

Μπορω να πω ομως,πως μονο απο αυτο εχω λυσει πολλα προβληματα ηλεκτρονικου περιεχομενου.....χαχααχαα φαντασου να ηξερα κιολας! :Biggrin: 

Καλως σας βρηκα!



Στο 8εμα μας...
Εχω μια οθονη απο PC την LCD Viewsonic 17" VA702b
η οποια αναβοσβηνει ειτε ειναι συνδεμενη στο PC ειτε οχι.

το LEDακι της μπροστα ειναι κανονικα αναμενο πρασινο.
εβγαλα το τροφοδοτικο της μαζι με την πλακετα vga απο το πανελ και δοκιμασα 2 δικες μου backlight απο μια αλλη παλια οθονη για να σιγουρευτω πως δεν φταινε οι λαμπες!

τελικα δεν φταινε οι λαμπες! και αυτες που εβαλα αναβοσβηνουν.
Αρα φταιει το τροφοδοτικο ετσι?

Κατι δεν παει καλα με την τροφοδοσια των λαμπτηρων πιστευω!
Μηπως φταιει ο πικνοτης? ή καποιο πηνιο? παρατηρησα πως κανει καποιο θορυβο ενα απ τα 2 αλλα δεν καταλαβα ποιο!
κανει 1 μονημο βββζζζζννν απ την ωρα που δινω ρευμα μεχρι περιπου και 1 λεπτο αφου του το κοβω! 

Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο? 

μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε?

----------


## east electronics

αναζητας ηλεκτρολυτικους φουσκωμνους στο δευετερυον του κυριως  τροφοδοτικου  ελεγχεις εναν εναν διοτ μπορει να ειναι κλασμενος και να μην δειχνει απεξω φουσκωμενος .......

----------


## zac3146

σε ευχαριστω πολυ saki θα το κοιταξω κ θα σου πω :Wink:

----------


## zac3146

Γεια σου Saki τελικα ειχες δικιο φιλε!
κοιταξα στο τροφοδοτικο και βρηκα 2 φουσκωμενους πυκνωτες, οχι σκασμενους ή σκισμενους επανω, απλα φουσκωμενους!
λογικα αυτοι φταινε κ θελουν αλλαγμα....

Ηθελα να σε ρωτησω......... (ή οποιος αλλος μπορει να μου πει) οι 2 πυκνωτες που βρηκα φουσκωμενους ειναι 16v 680μf , υπαρχουν στα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων? τους βρισκεις ευκολα? ή μπορουμε να τους αντικαταστησουμε αν δεν υπαρχουν στο εμπορειο με καποιους αλλους παρομοιους και αν ναι ποιους να ζητησω???

----------


## east electronics

μαλλον οι συμπυκνωτες αυτοι θα ειναι εκει που σου ειπα δλδ στο δευετερυον του κυριως τροφοδοτικου   αν ναι τοτε εκει  αν βαλεις 1000mfd /25v  105 βαθμους κελσιου θεωρητικα θα αργησουν παρα πολυ να χαλασουν ...πανω απο 50 χρονια χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## Chris Valis

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να βρεις από καμμιά μητρηκή κανένα rubycon/nichicon/nippon chemicon/sanyo/oscon ή αλλο καλής ποιότητας πυκνωτή από 470-1000uF στα 16V να τον αλλάξεις και να μην βάλεις κοινό του εμπορίου. Αν δεν βρεις τότε πάρε 3-4 κοινούς στα 330-470uF/16Volt και βάλε τους παράλληλα...

Τα τροφοδοτικά αυτών των οθονών έχουν μεγάλα ρευματα που περνανε μέσα από τους πυκνωτές και τα απαιτούν πυκνωτές με χαμηλη σύνθετη αντίσταση (esr).

Πάντως το τρεμόπαιγμα δεν νομίζω να οφείλεται στο κυρίως τροφοδοτικό αλλά στο inverter που οδηγεί τις λάμπες. Αν δεν λυθεί το πρόβλημα με τους πυκνωτές τότε στείλε μια φωτογραφία από το inverter να σου πω τί θα κάνεις....

Αν περνάς από Αθήνα ποτέ μπορώ να σου δώσω κατάλληλα πυκνωτάκια και αν έχεις πρόβλημα με το inverter, να δοκιμάσω την επισκευή του.
Φιλικά,

Χρήστος

----------


## east electronics

> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να βρεις από καμμιά μητρηκή κανένα rubycon/nichicon/nippon chemicon/sanyo/oscon ή αλλο καλής ποιότητας πυκνωτή από 470-1000uF στα 16V να τον αλλάξεις και να μην βάλεις κοινό του εμπορίου. Αν δεν βρεις τότε πάρε 3-4 κοινούς στα 330-470uF/16Volt και βάλε τους παράλληλα...
> 
> Τα τροφοδοτικά αυτών των οθονών έχουν μεγάλα ρευματα που περνανε μέσα από τους πυκνωτές και τα απαιτούν πυκνωτές με χαμηλη σύνθετη αντίσταση (esr).
> 
> Πάντως το τρεμόπαιγμα δεν νομίζω να οφείλεται στο κυρίως τροφοδοτικό αλλά στο inverter που οδηγεί τις λάμπες. Αν δεν λυθεί το πρόβλημα με τους πυκνωτές τότε στείλε μια φωτογραφία από το inverter να σου πω τί θα κάνεις....
> 
> Αν περνάς από Αθήνα ποτέ μπορώ να σου δώσω κατάλληλα πυκνωτάκια και αν έχεις πρόβλημα με το inverter, να δοκιμάσω την επισκευή του.
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Χρήστος


νομιζω οτι το ψιριζεις πολυ παραπανω απο οτι χρειαζεται ..... δλδ αυτο που προτεινα εγω ειναι ηδη 4-5 φορες καλυτερο απο αυτο που ειχε η μαμα του ....προφανως αυτο που προτεινεις να ειναι ακομα καλυτερο  αλλα μηπως ειναι λιγακι overkill ????

----------


## Chris Valis

Αν κρίνω από το ίδιο monitor που είχα και εγώ, τότε αυτό που προτείνεις είναι ίδιας κατηγορίας με αυτό που έχει (μην πω ότι οι περισσότεροι πυκνωτές στα μαγαζία στην ελλάδα είναι πιο... στεγνοί από ότι θα έπρεπε... διαφωνείς :Wink:  

Βέβαια εξαρτάται από το πόσο θέλει να κρατήσει το monitor...Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι overkill, απλά είναι τεχνικά σωστό... 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως το αναβόσβυσμα των λαμπών δεν νομίζω ότι είναι από το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό...

----------


## east electronics

oxi ακριβως  μια και ο πυκλνωτης που ειχε ελεγε 680/16  ενω εγω προτεινα 1000/25 τωρα για το 105 κελσιου και αυτο παιζει αλλα τελος παντων ...

δεν εχω καμμια διαφωνια η δικια σου προταση ειναι οτι καλυτερο απλα πιστευω οτι ειναι λιγακι too much 

 ευχαριστω ///

----------


## zac3146

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια για το χρονο σας!

Να κ 2 φωτογραφιες για να καταλαβουμε καλητερα τι γινεται....

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqdeZYJ

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aVd0HFA

----------


## east electronics

μια χαρα ειναι ....ακριβως οπως τα ειπα ....στο πρωτευων τροφοδοτικο στο δευετρευον ..... ριχτα πανω και εφυγες .....

αυτα που σου ειπα εγω ειναι κατι καλυτερο απο αυτο που ειχες ....αυτο που προτεινε ο χρηστος ειναι το καλυτερο ολων ....

----------


## Chris Valis

Βλέπω ότι έχει δουλέψει αρκετά η οθόνη σου.

Πάντως ότι και να κάνεις άλλαξετους ολους τους πράσινους πυκνωτες στο δευτερεύον, όλοι θα έχουν "πάρει" λίγο πολύ.

----------


## zac3146

λετε να αλλαξω κ τους μπλε κ τους πρασινους να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο? ε???  :Biggrin:

----------


## zac3146

Κυριοι πηγα κ ψωνισα τους πυκνωτες αλλα δε βρηκα αυτους που επρεπε και μου δωσανε αλλους παραπλησιους.....
Ετσι θελω να σας πω τι ειχε πανω η πλακετα μου και τι μου εδωσαν για να μου πειτε αν κανουν και να προχωρησω στην επεμβαση! :Wink: 

Λοιπον εχουμε κ λεμε

                Της πλακετας    -    Αυτοι που μου εδωσαν
3 Tεμάχια  680μF 16V 105C  -  1000μF 25V 85C
1   -||-     2.2μF 50V 105C  -  2.2μF 63V 105C
1   -||-     470μF 25V 105C  -  470μF 25V 85C
1   -||-     220μF 25V 105C  -  220μF 25V 85C

λοιπον τι να κανω ?

----------


## east electronics

το οτι σου εχουν δωσει πυκννωτες στους 85 δεν ειναι καλο .....

οταν βλεπεις οτι ειχει απο τη μανατης 105 και παλι την εκαναν φαντασου ποσο συντομα θα την κανουν οι αλλοι που δεν αντεχουν να δουλεπουν σε τοσο χαμηλη θερμοκρασια ....

αυτα

----------


## Chris Valis

Δημήτρη αν μπορείς στέλνεις μαι φωτογραφία από τους πυκνωτές που πήρες;

----------


## zac3146

Ασχημα τα νεα! :Sad: 
Αυτοι ειναι οι πυκνωτες που αγορασα Χρηστο.

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqjMm40

για πειτε ρε παιδια δε γινεται τιποτα?

----------


## east electronics

εκτος οτι ειναι  καμμια σχεση με αυτα που διαβασες παραπανω ειναι και τελειως μαπα απο μαρκα ....

σε καποια κατασκευουλα θα τους βαλεις αυτους χαμενοι δεν πανε εξαλου δεν νομιζω να πληρωσες παραπανω απο 2 ευρω για αυτους ...

παμε καινουργιους !!!! οπως τα λεει παραπανω ....1000 mf /25v/ 105 κλπ κλπ

----------


## zac3146

τοτε παιδια ξερετε καποιο Ελληνικο ον λαιν μαγαζι να τους παραγγειλω γιατι Χαλκιδα δε μπορω να βρω?
δεν εχουμε κ πολλα μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικα.......Χαλκιδαρα!!! φορ εβερ! :Biggrin: 
2 ειναι ολα κι ολα! :Angry:

----------


## georgees

φιλε μονο στην aswo  αμοιριδης θεσαλονικη θα βρεις 105 κελσιου.
εγω απο εκει ξερω και αγοραζω πυκνωτες.

----------


## zac3146

Σ'ευχαριστω georgees για την πληροφορια!

Παιδια βρηκα απο 1 φιλο ψηλομεταχειρισμενους στα 1000μF 50V 105C να τους χωσω πανω να τελειωνουμε???  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## jim philips

Φιλε zac3146 αν θες για μαγαζι on line για ριξε μια ματια  στο www.ideashop.gr εγω εχω καλη συνεργασια με τα παιδια και δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα.καλο βραδυ.

----------


## georgees

δεν θα σου το συνιστουσα.
μερικες φορες εχω μετρησει αποκλησεις και σε καινουργιους.

αγορασε καινουργιους οτι καλυτερο ποιοτικα βρεις. :Crying:  :Confused1:  :Tongue2:

----------


## Nemmesis

> τοτε παιδια ξερετε καποιο Ελληνικο ον λαιν μαγαζι να τους παραγγειλω γιατι Χαλκιδα δε μπορω να βρω?
> δεν εχουμε κ πολλα μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικα.......Χαλκιδαρα!!! φορ εβερ!
> 2 ειναι ολα κι ολα!


χαχα... καλα ειστε... εδω εμεις 1 εχουμε

----------


## zac3146

Φιλε jim philips δε βρηκα τιποτα απο πυκνωτες στο ideashop κατα τ'αλλα ωραιο μαγαζακι! :Wink: 

georgees τι ειναι προτμοτερο ρε φιλε να κανω? να βαλω τους πρωτους που πηρα ή αυτους που μου εδωσε ο φιλος μου?
κοιτα μια κ πες μου σε παρακαλω (ή οποιος αλλος μπορει παρακαλω)γιατι χρειαζομαι αμεσα την οθονη και δε με νιαζει να γινει και αθανατη! απλα με αυτα που εχω να κανω κατι και οσο κρατησει.....
Γιατι βαρεθηκα να ψαχνω πυκνωτες! :Cursing:

----------


## mystaki g

> Φιλε jim philips δε βρηκα τιποτα απο πυκνωτες στο ideashop κατα τ'αλλα ωραιο μαγαζακι!
> 
> georgees τι ειναι προτμοτερο ρε φιλε να κανω? να βαλω τους πρωτους που πηρα ή αυτους που μου εδωσε ο φιλος μου?
> κοιτα μια κ πες μου σε παρακαλω (ή οποιος αλλος μπορει παρακαλω)γιατι χρειαζομαι αμεσα την οθονη και δε με νιαζει να γινει και αθανατη! απλα με αυτα που εχω να κανω κατι και οσο κρατησει.....
> Γιατι βαρεθηκα να ψαχνω πυκνωτες!


Εσυ τι νομιζεις δεν ειναι καλιτερα να βαλεις τους καινουργους?Δεν σε καταλαβαινω για ποιο λογο  σκεπτεσαι.

----------


## zac3146

Γιατι ειπαν τα παιδια πως λογο των λιγοτερων βαθμων κελσιου 8α υπαρχει προβλημα!

----------


## mystaki g

> Γιατι ειπαν τα παιδια πως λογο των λιγοτερων βαθμων κελσιου 8α υπαρχει προβλημα!


ειναι καλυτερα των 105.Εαν δεν εχεις που ειναι το προβλημα μια ζωη των 85 βαζουμε .

----------


## KOKAR

γιατί βρε φίλε μου δεν παραγγέλνεις από εξωτερικό ?
και ποιο φθηνά θα σου έρθουν και ποιο γρήγορα !

Υ.Γ
στην ΑΘΗΝΑ έχει ο Γιαλουσης πυκνωτές στους 105οC

----------


## east electronics

kokare  εδω σε βρισκω λιγο λαθος ....πρεπει να υποστιρισουμε τα μαγαζια του τοπου μας γιατι σε λιγο δεν θα υπαρχει κανενα !!!!

105 ΒΑΘΜΩΝ εχει ο σκουλας μισσας 210-6436914
ο τριδημας 210-2620250
ο γκαγκας210- 8325034 κλπ κλπ  

και προφανως και πολλοι αλλοι

----------


## bxenos

Θεσσαλονίκη: έχουν όλοι
Μαργαρίτης (ΜΑΡ),Μουτσιούλης, Νικολαϊδου,Γεωργιάδης,Αμοιρίδης

Στους 125 βαθμους δυσκολευόμαστε κάπως... :Rolleyes: 

έχει site και στην Ελλάδα για να παραγγείλεις, αλλά και με τηλέφωνο μπορεί να γίνει η δουλειά...

πάντως αντί για 860μF/16 που είχε, μπορείς να βάλεις 2200μF/16 και ας είναι και 85βαθμών. Οταν σε 5 χρόνια ξαναχαλάσουν τους ξαναλλάζεις! Η μεγαλύτερη τιμή θα βοηθήσει στις μικρότερες μετακινησεις φορτίων σε αναλογία με την επιφάνεια και άρα μικρότερη θερμοκρασια στο εσωτερικό των πυκνωτων.

Εγω πάντως έβαλα 2200μF/16/105 γιατι έχω καμιά 200αδα πρόχειρους!

----------


## zac3146

Χιλια ευχαριστω σε ολους παιδια! τελικα εβαλα τους πρωτους που πηρα στα 1000μF 25V 85C και δουλευει μια χαρα προς το παρον!
Μολις ξαναχαλασει κ ελπιζοντας μην εχει παρει και τιποτα αλλο στο διαβα του 8α ψαξω για μεγαλητερους! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
ο κλασικος Εληνας! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Chris Valis

Ναι μόνο που όταν χαλάσουν να ελπίζεις να πέσουν σιγά σιγά όπως και την πρώτη φορά και να μην εκραγούν εκτινάσσοντας τον ηλεκτρολύτη όπου να 'ναι και προκαλέσουν βραχυκύκλωμα και φωτιά....

Αλήθεια αναρωτιέται κανείς γιατί τόσες φωτές ξεκινάνε από "βραχυκύκλωμα";

----------


## georgees

:Laugh: ωπα βρε.!!!
οχι μην πιασουνε φωτια.!!!

ειπαμε αλλα οχι τοσο.αφηστε το παληκαρι να κοιματε υσηχος τα βραδια. :Smile:

----------


## zac3146

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

